# BARNESVILLE GA - GASSING FACILITY!** MOST URGENT CHARLIE!! Sweet Pointer Beagle Mix.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/10/102310-barnesville-ga-gassing-facility.html


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Please send his pic and info to anyone who can help him. This shelter is rescue and adopter friendly from what I have heard. They have very few kennels and almost no adopters from the area. The cats there have very little hope. I am crossposting so don't contact me contact shelter. Contact info in post on blog. Thanks for looking at Charlie.


----------

